# Ruger's latest 22/45 offering:



## Grenadier (Apr 27, 2012)

...the 22/45 Lite:

http://www.ruger.com/products/2245Lite/models.html

This one comes in about 8-10 ounces lighter than the standard 22/45 or Mark III, thanks to an aluminum upper.  It also seems to have a lot of nice features from the factory as well.  Folks who shoot the steel challenge matches might find this one to be a great gun.  

Now, if it only weren't gold-colored...


----------

